# Worming with Ivesco Goat Dewormer



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

I have five goats, four boer 1 ram and 3 preggies; and one small goat of unknown origin... I have had them for about 30 days and need to worm them. they have little grazing area but one heck of a lot of browse material.. I feed them each about 3 cups of feed each morning. I have some IVESCO GOAT DEWARMER CONCENTRATE. If I use this for my goats... is there anything else I should be worming for that would required another oral feeding? thank you..
I am in the Tampa area.. the boers are all around 18 months,,, the other unknown but guessing less than 1 year... Thanks all...


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

What makes you sure that they need to be wormed?


Tom


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

From what I have read, most people tend to worm every 30 days or so... I have not been able to find a local vet to do professional check of droppings... So am looking more for preventive medicine rather then waiting until something bad goes wrong...


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

The1moe said:


> From what I have read, most people tend to worm every 30 days or so... I have not been able to find a local vet to do professional check of droppings... So am looking more for preventive medicine rather then waiting until something bad goes wrong...


It's my understanding you should only worm when you KNOW your goaty has a load, otherwise you encourage the worms to form resistances to the de-wormers.

Most vets should be willing to do a fecal exam...kind of strange none of the one's close to you will do it for you. :shrug: I've taken samples to the local vet even though they never see my goats for reg. care.

If you are interested in something preventative you could give Hoeggers herbal tonic a try. I use it and my goaties love it. I also don't have any parasite problems atm.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The wormer you have...the medication would be morantel tartrate(Rumatel) right?

If you are looking to do a prevention, your best course of action would be to have a fecal check, but since it's not readily available to you, it would be better to worm each one with a stronger med for 2 doses 7-10 days apart then use the rumatel once a month.
Check their lower eyelids, the color should be a medium to bright pink, if they are pale it does indicate anemia which can be cause by a wormload or external parasites such as lice.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

From everything I have learned from this forum I agree with Liz.

Tom


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

OK, Here is what Iam going to do... wait with the goats until they do their droppings and bag them seperately... and then just take them in to the nearest vet and see if they will do a examination on them.. and then go from there.. thank you all for your inputs.. I hope to soon have gathered enough info to help others... thanks again...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That actually would be the best route...now, if all the goats are together, you'll need just a few berries to check, as you can assume that if 2 or 3 have a wormload they all will, at the most, I've paid $10 for a fecal check with my vet.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

There I was this morning waiting for berries... got a sample of each... found a vet 33 miles away... checked at an old saw mill in the area and this guy was highly recommended... Will drive up and drop off the raisins... talked with the vet for about 5 mins and sounds like a good down to earth fellow... thanks all...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So good to hear! Please update us on what his findings are.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The1moe said:


> From what I have read, most people tend to worm every 30 days or so... I have not been able to find a local vet to do professional check of droppings... So am looking more for preventive medicine rather then waiting until something bad goes wrong...


Every 30 days is alot. I do mine 3or 4 times a year. But then they dont eat off the ground either. Cant remember someone please refresh my memory on this, but most parasites they injest are less than 6" from the ground.
Its going to depend on your set up & where you're located.
Famacha is good for barber pole but not all worms.
And yeah, keep us posted on the fecals!


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

The Vet says they all have worms... of normal character... not heavy, just normal... recommended Ivrmectin Injectable, however adv not to inject, just to give orally at a rate of about 1/2 CC for each 50 pounds.... this should be interesting.. will have to get a syringe when I go to TSC for the meds... Thanks all for you help... a ton of reading here... which is great!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're going to need to re-check that dosage rate. I do 1ccpr 50 & some here do it 1cc pr 25. :wink:


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Nancy... Did and concur... thanks again for keeping me up to speed...


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you mind telling us what the vet charged to do the fecals. Thanks


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

I took five samples in and he charged me $5.00 each which seems reasonable to me....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. That was a very reasonable price...I pay $15 for 1 sample.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Well we had our first one-way discussion on the topic of Ivermectin.... It wasn't pleasant for any of us... the smallest girl got 1 cc while the pgs all got 3 cc and Rudy got 4 cc.... I could not believe this stuff was so expensive... 34.00 for a little 50 ml bottle and a good chuck of that is already gone... brutal to say the least... Well they all look quite healthy and fat... gave them a treat today with some peanut hay and a cow nugget each... I think we are still on talking terms... will see tomorrow a.m when I feed them again... Thanks for all your assistance with my learning curve...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...the liquid Ivermectin is expensive, I have 9 mini goats and find that it is more economical for me to use the 1.87% ivermectin horse paste...which also helps that it is apple flavored and my goats don't give me the evil eye after I've dosed them.

Don't forget that you'll need to dose them again in 7-10 days to catch any hatching eggs.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Liz, Do they readily accept the horse paste? If so, what is the dosage rate for goats? and is it OK to switch from the injectable to the paste when the former is all used up...? Thanks a ton....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had to hold onto a few to get the paste into them but the flavor is better to them I think than when giving the injectable orally. 
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15190

I have the doseage for the paste in this thread.


----------

